

Ask HN: Is there a site that allows easy overlays of cities? - hactually

I saw the linked picture and wondered if there was a site that automatically allowed overlay of cities over other places? Preferably with statistics like population etc. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Eqfme.jpg
======
sjs382
I've looked everywhere for GeoJSON data for county boundaries.

It's _really_ hard to find _good_ data for these boundaries, especially for
Orleans Parish in Louisiana. This is the only place I've found good data for
Orleans (though, it's not free): [http://www.maptechnica.com/us-county-
boundary-map/county/Orl...](http://www.maptechnica.com/us-county-boundary-
map/county/Orleans%20Parish/state/LA/countyid/22071)

~~~
mtmail
[http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1836428](http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1836428)

Access to raw data via
[http://nominatim.openstreetmap.org/search?q=Orleans%20Parish...](http://nominatim.openstreetmap.org/search?q=Orleans%20Parish&format=json&polygon=1)
but you have to convert it a little to geojson structure. There is already a
bug ticket open to support format=geojson. Note the licence: the data is free
including commercial use, but you have to attribute where you got it from.

There are a couple of other ways and tools to get that data.

Source: I do this for a living at
[http://opencagedata.com/](http://opencagedata.com/)

